# CWM wiping my phone?



## Hiox (Nov 18, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Yesterday I loaded up terminal -> tweaktools to check for updates, and there was a launcher update. It reboots my phone into recovery to run the update, does its thing and reboots. Now all my apps are gone and my home key doesn't work, I cannot send or receive phone calls. I managed to return to stock as detailed [/background]here[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)].[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Then I reloaded CWM, and reinstalled tweaked 2.2, and ran terminal -> tweaktools to check for updates. I accepted the kernel update, but not the launcher update. The phone rebooted, updated, then when it came up, again it was wiped. When I say wiped I mean like a clean tweaked install with all my apps/preferences gone except I cannot make/receive phone calls and the home key doesn't work.

I installed tweaked 2.2 again, this time not updating it at all, and I can make phone calls and the home key works. Mnaged to get all my apps back via titanium. After getting everything back, I booted into CWM to make a backup, rebooted my phone, and again wiped. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Any idea what the hell is going on here? My droid has been rooted since day 1, I've had many roms on this phone and I have updated via terminal and used CWM in the past, but never anything like this. It seems that even booting into CWM wipes the phone







[/background]


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

What version of cwm do you have? I know with the 0817 (version 4 that's orange) can wipe data when booting into recovery. Its rare but its a known quirk with that version. Its happened to me a couple times myself.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## Hiox (Nov 18, 2011)

Brewer said:


> What version of cwm do you have? I know with the 0817 (version 4 that's orange) can wipe data when booting into recovery. Its rare but its a known quirk with that version. Its happened to me a couple times myself.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510


That may be it, I am using that version as it is the one referred to in the "Guide to Everything" which links to 0817 here.


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

You can try the 0302 (version 5
X.X). The issue with 0302 backups and restore doesn't work for some.

Here's 0302: http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/11327-[3-2-12]ClockworkMod-Recovery#entry277242

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Brewer said:


> You can try the 0302 (version 5
> X.X). The issue with 0302 backups and restore doesn't work for some.
> 
> Here's 0302: http://rootzwiki.com...p?/topic/11327-[3-2-12]ClockworkMod-Recovery#entry277242
> ...


It's not that backup and restore don't work for "some." They only work for ext4 not RFS.


----------



## Hiox (Nov 18, 2011)

Well that seems to have fixed it, for now anyway. Thank you!


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> It's not that backup and restore don't work for "some." They only work for ext4 not RFS.


I know myself and at least one other where it doesn't work at all. I know some report being able to use it only on ext 4 but I also believe I've heard it will only work on rfs.
Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## Hiox (Nov 18, 2011)

Well my phone is still acting weird, or should I say CWM is. At this point I have wiped several times trying to figure this out. Each time I go back to stock before flashing back to a custom ROM. Basically what happens is as soon as I use the backup/restore feature, not only is the phone wiped, there are other weird things that happen. For example, only 4 options remain in the power button menu. Also, the home key stops working. I am also unable to receive calls most of the time. All incoming calls show in my call log, as answered, but the phone does not ring nor give missed call notification. The screen does come on however, but it is as the home screen, not the incoming call screen.

As soon as I wipe back to stock, everything works again. I can then flash to a custom ROM if I wish, and it still all works. As soon as I try to backup or restore from a pre-screwy backup, bam, everything breaks. I'm at a loss, I guess I'll just roll without a backup for now.

Edit: This is only with the backup/restore feature. I am actually using CWM to flash ROM throughout this whole process.


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hiox said:


> Well my phone is still acting weird, or should I say CWM is. At this point I have wiped several times trying to figure this out. Each time I go back to stock before flashing back to a custom ROM. Basically what happens is as soon as I use the backup/restore feature, not only is the phone wiped, there are other weird things that happen. For example, only 4 options remain in the power button menu. Also, the home key stops working. I am also unable to receive calls most of the time. All incoming calls show in my call log, as answered, but the phone does not ring nor give missed call notification. The screen does come on however, but it is as the home screen, not the incoming call screen.
> 
> As soon as I wipe back to stock, everything works again. I can then flash to a custom ROM if I wish, and it still all works. As soon as I try to backup or restore from a pre-screwy backup, bam, everything breaks. I'm at a loss, I guess I'll just roll without a backup for now.
> 
> Edit: This is only with the backup/restore feature. I am actually using CWM to flash ROM throughout this whole process.


sounds like you might have reverted back to the stock recovery.

I would certainly use ODIN to flash back to stock and then flash in CWM followed by tweaked - all via ODIN.


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

Hiox, the backup and restore has been an issue for the 0302 cwm, but the rest is functioning. And as you've experienced the 0817 cwm backup and restores work but there's the rare glitch it'll wipe data. Usually the restore will work or it won't. Haven't heard of it causing issues like you're experiencing. I'd try just reflashing the ROM (mount system, wipe cache and dalvik no need to wipe data).

JC, I think he was referring to the power menu not the recovery menu.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

